# dvd player wont play.MP4 file extensions



## thaiaddict (25 Jan 2009)

Hi, i downloaded a movie with file extension .MP4....can play with vlc player on laptop, but cannot on my dvd player which plays divx and .avi files. Dvd player has mpeg4 stamp, is mp4 a different extension? Any ideas welcome. Player says unrecognised format. Thanks.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Jan 2009)

.mp4 files are audio files. These are used by ipods typically.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Jan 2009)

bond-007 said:


> .mp4 files are audio files. These are used by ipods typically.



Not true. When analog TV is phased out, digital TV broadcasts will make extensive use of the MP4 format for video.

OP - Is this true for all MP4 files, or just one ? If all, contact the shop/supplier., If one, then it may be some 'exotic' form of MP4, one that utilises a more recent codec than your player is configured to handle.


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Jan 2009)

Mpeg4 is a video format and can be divx, xvid, or h264. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpeg4 

Mp4 is a file container for video and audio. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mp4

A DVD player labeled "Mpeg4" is DivX-compatible, but won't necessarily (nor even usually) handle .mp4 files.

You could try converting it, but if you're going to go to that trouble you might as well burn it to a regular DVD format using something like DVDFlick. The quality will probably suffer less.


----------



## thaiaddict (26 Jan 2009)

cheers guys, must look into that doc....


----------



## jhegarty (26 Jan 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> A DVD player labeled "Mpeg4" is DivX-compatible, but won't necessarily (nor even usually) handle .mp4 files.



Don't you have that the wrong way round. A Mpeg 4 player will play .mp4 but not if they are DivX.


----------

